# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Распорядок дня и доходы инициированного преданного vs прихожанина

## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

С прихожанином все понятно - практически тот же карми, просто есть какие то элементы духовной практики. Доход как правило стабилен т.к.это зачастую зарплата.

А вот у инициированных все сложно. У одних очень строгий распорядок дня, где очень много всего успевают, и как правило, идет сильный сдвиг в плане работы - т.е.уход постепенно с обычной мирской и больше проповеди, служения. И как ни странно, появляются странные доходы - БАДы, сетевой маркетинг, МММ, форекс и спекуляции на бирже, посредничество  -закуп в Китае шелковых картин или обычных и продажа с накруткой в 300-500%, завоз серебра и драг.камней из Индии (часто не совсем законно), получение некоторых знаний в Индии по астрологии, психологии и пр. и затем открытие платной практики в своей стране, и лишь единицы открывают свой прозрачный и абсолютно честный бизнес, единицы имеют креативную идею, которую реализуют и которая приносит не только им, но и всей общине хороший доход.

Вопрос - почему после инициации так сложно с работой, доходом? Это проверка/тест на прочность или в результате взятия многих обетов и возросшей нагрузки по проповеди и служению уже просто не остается ни времени, ни возможности для привычного способа заработков и самый мучающий меня вопрос - каким образом совместимо несовсем честное зарабатывание и духовная практика после инициации? Упор идет на то, что эти небольшие нарушения простятся за счет искреннего начала духовной жизни? Но как быть с мнением окружающих если это будет массово происходить? Я знаю очень искренних старших преданных, которые абсолютно спокойно десятилетиями не только занимаются сетевым маркетингом, но при каждой встрече активно "проповедуют" его. Несколько раз это терпишь, но потом наступает отторжение т.к.это обман, пусть и тонкий. Как решить это противоречие? С одной стороны инициация это то, чего хотелось бы. С другой - есть опасение остаться без честного заработка и буду вот так вынужден идти на обманы. Но как себя обмануть то? Не каждый ведь на это решится.
Спасибо за внимание. Извините, если кого либо задел. Пишу лишь то, что сам вижу уже многие годы. к сожалению, пока что мало что меняется т.к.предпочитается не обсуждать эту проблему. Понятное дело - рабочих мест для преданных часто мало или вообще нет. Но как то ситуация должна ведь меняться. Должны ведь преданные, которые уже иницированы - иметь возможность достойного и честного заработка, при этом продолжая свое служение и проповедь. Или я неверно понимаю и правда в том, что инициация предполагает вообще забыть про достойную оплату и жить чуть ли не на подаянии? Я правда искренне не понимаю и не нахожу ответа на этот вопрос, который по сути и тормозит мне принятие инициации, т.к.я не хочу оказаться в положении вынужденного вытягивания из людей денег т.к.мне это просто претит.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Игорь Николаевич!

Действительно, преданные, следующие стандарту, данному Шрилой Прабхупадой (в том числе читающие 16 кругов)  тратят довольно много времени на духовную практику. Однако современные карми тратят сходное количество времени на телевизор, серфинг в интернете и компьютерные игры, поэтому нельзя сказать, что у инициированных преданных не остается времени на работу.

У преданных определенное представление о том, что работа не должна требовать сверхусилий. Шрила Прабхупада писал об этом: 
«Преданный должен довольствоваться тем доходом, который получает без особых усилий.» Шримад Бхагаватам 3.27.8
«Всё должно делаться без напряжения, потому что чрезмерные усилия, направленные на добывание денег, мешают нашему прогрессу в сознании Кришны» (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Брахмананды, 19 декабря 1968 г.)

Однако, увы, часто преданные неверно понимают данный принцип, и стремятся к «халявной» работе, приносящей сверхдоход (упомянутые Вами сетевой маркетинг, МММ, форекс, спекуляции на бирже и другое). На самом деле преданным следует заниматься естественным для них делом и не пытаться добиться чрезмерных материальных успехов. Сомнительные источники дохода обуславливают низшими гунами, препятствуя духовному прогрессу. Каким бы способом преданный не получал денежные средства, при этом всегда происходят два процесса: сумма денег в его кошельке увеличивается и определенным образом трансформируется его сознание. При этом второй процесс более важен, поскольку цель деятельности преданного, духовный прогресс, является, по сути, трансформацией сознания. Правильный доход поднимает ум до саттвы, неправильный - "автоматически" опускает в низкие гуны.

Ниже приводится фрагмент книги "Религия и бизнес" соавтором которой (совместно с доктором философских наук Иваненко С.И. и доктором философских наук Тимощуком А.С.) является Ваш покорный слуга.

«Допустимые уловки в бизнесе

Рассмотрим уловки в бизнесе, допустимые для вайшьи и не являющиеся для него нарушением дхармы. В комментарии А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады к «Бхагавад-Гите» говорится (18.47): «Тому, кто занимается коммерцией, иногда приходится лгать и хитрить, чтобы получить прибыль. В некоторых случаях без этого не обойтись. Иногда продавец говорит покупателю: «Поверьте мне, я на вас нисколько не наживаюсь», хотя всем известно, что торговец не сможет жить, если будет торговать без выгоды. Поэтому, слыша от коммерсанта такие слова, нужно понимать, что он обманывает нас. Однако сам коммерсант не должен думать, что, поскольку в его деле не обойтись без лжи, то он должен бросить торговлю и заниматься тем, что делают брахманы. Это противоречит шастрам». 

Следует заметить, что далеко не всякий обман является приемлемым для вайшьи. На самом деле, вайшья может практиковать обман лишь в описанной выше сфере, а именно – скрывая от покупателя размер своей прибыли. В наши дни это может выражаться в слоганах: «Дешевле только даром», «Тотальная распродажа» и пр. Это также может проявляться в указании завышенных по сравнению с фактическими процентами скидок и зачёркнутыми («старыми») ценами, которых на самом деле никогда не было. Подобные уловки не являются грехом для вайшьи. 

Однако вайшья не может, например, изменять условия сделки после достижения соглашения по ней между сторонами. Он также не может выдавать один товар за другой или некорректно описывать свойства товара. При этом он может как угодно прославлять свой товар, выгодно подчёркивая его позитивные качества, но не искажая при этом информации о его конкретных свойствах. 

Рассмотрим ограничения, которые установлены в индуизме для занимающихся коммерческой деятельностью. «Артха-шастра» Каутильи (глава 3, фрагмент) в разделе «Защита от неправильных действий торговцев» говорит о следующих ограничениях: «Представитель правителя, занимающийся вопросами урегулирования торговли, называется «санстхадьякша». Он должен контролировать содержание в царском хранилище и учёт сертифицированных образцов с целью обеспечения их сохранности и продажи по мере необходимости. Ему следует постоянно проверять весы и иные измерительные приборы, используемые торговцами. Действия по намеренной выдаче товара за товар лучшего качества должны наказываться. Покрытие товара каким-либо веществом для придания ему искусственным образом лучшего вида (и не улучшающее при этом его потребительских качеств) также должно наказываться».

Неприемлемые виды бизнеса

С точки зрения индуизма, не все деньги являются одинаковыми. Праведные деньги являются проявлением Лакшми, богини процветания, и несут хорошую карму. Неправедные деньги являются проявлением её сестры, Алакшми, богини бедности, и призваны доставить их владельцам лишь страдания. В книге Гададхара Пандита даса «Молитвы, дарующие защиту» говорится: «Совершенством является осознание величия Господа вместе с Его супругой Шри Лакшми. Благодаря такому осознанию человек в полной мере обретает как духовные, так и материальные благословения. Это совершенство отчетливо прослеживается в царе небес Индре. Он является великим преданным Господа и в то же время наделён полнотой благословений супруги Господа, богини процветания Шри Лакшми. Благословение же Лакшми таково: «Семью того, кто следуя по стопам Индры, будет регулярно воспевать эту молитву, не покинет процветание и благоденствие в течение трёх поколений!»

В Ведах говорится, что противоположностью богини процветания Лакшми, является Алакшми. Как известно, Кали-югой, нынешней эпохой (по ведическому летоисчислению) повеливает Кали – демонический полубог деградации и ссор. Алакшми же приходится ему супругой.

Вот что говорится в «Махабхарате» (1.67.87–89) о Кали: «На Земле Кали воплотился в облике царя Дурьйодханы, который стал бесславием династии великих царей Куру. Его разум и взгляды на жизнь были искажены невежеством и злобой. Он был воплощением ненавидящего весь мир Кали. Вся Земля была подвергнута опасности уничтожения, когда он разжёг в мире людском великую смертоносную вражду».

Мадхвачарья пишет в «Махабхарата-Татпарья-Нирнае» (19.201): «Дурьйодхана женился на принцессе царя Каши, которая была рождённой на Земле главной богиней нищеты – Алакшми. Поскольку в ней также частично воплотилась Парвати, супруга Шивы, она обладала внешней привлекательностью».

Так, Дурьйодхана был воплощением Кали, а его супруга – богиней нищеты Алакшми. Мы знаем, что Дурьйодхана являлся наследным принцем царства Куру и не испытывал недостатка в деньгах и роскоши. Однако влияние Алакшми в его жизни проявилось в потере душевного покоя: зависть к Пандавам постоянно терзала его и в конечном счёте привела к гибели. 

Подобным же образом в наше время просто обладание крупными суммами денег не является гарантией счастья. Чаще всего практический опыт жизни показывает обратное – чем больше у человека денег, тем больше у него проблем и беспокойств. Таким образом, деньги могут принимать форму не Лакшми, дарующей счастье и гармонию, а напротив – Алакшми, навлекающей ссоры и несчастье. Проблема заключается в том, что, если в доме и душе человека нет Бога на алтаре, то и подлинная Лакшми не желает там оставаться. Она уходит, а Её место сразу же занимает Алакшми, которая начинает сеять в доме раздоры и нищету, по крайней мере, духовную. 

В последних стихах «Лакшми-стотры» даётся ещё одно очень ценное благословение: «У того, кто будет постоянно воспевать эту молитву, богиня нищеты Алашкми никогда не поселится в доме!» Во время одного из воплощений Лакшми, богиня Алакшми стала Её старшей сестрой по имени Джьештха. 

В «Шримад Бхагаватам» (1.17.32) говорится, что нищета – джьештха является неразлучной спутницей Кали вместе с другими пороками, такими как: ложь, воровство, притворство, тщеславие и т. п. Поэтому в восьмом стихе гимна «Шри-Сукты» из «Риг-Веды» сказано: «Пусть священный огонь веры выгонит из моего дома нищету и нужду в деньгах! Так я разрушу Джьештху-Алакшми, которая оскверняет дом, порождая голод и жажду!» Эту «старшую сестру» Джьештху-Алакшми ни в коем случае нельзя допускать в дом, её нужно гнать прочь, таково предписание в гимнах Вед».
Выше, в главе «Бизнес и гуны», были перечислены источники дохода в гуне невежества. Все они являются неприемлемыми. В книге «Артха» Сарва Шактимана даса говорится и о следующих неприемлемых видах бизнеса: 

«6.3. Сетевой маркетинг [Оценка сетевого маркетинга, приводимая в книге «Артха» Сарва Шактимана даса, является дискуссионной]

Рассмотрим… финансовую пирамидальную игру. Для простоты понимания сделаем это на примере. Участник приобретает одну «акцию», скажем, за 900 рублей. При этом он получает возможность продать 4 акции по 900 рублей четырём другим людям (все продажи регистрируются в офисе фирмы-организатора). С каждой акции участник получает комиссию 300 руб. Таким образом, приобретя 1 акцию и продав 4, участник уже имеет в кармане 300 рублей дохода. На этом его активное участие в игре заканчивается. С каждой акции в фирме-организаторе остается 600 рублей. 200 из них она оставляет себе, а 400 разделяет на 8 частей по 50 рублей, и рассылает их по следующему принципу: человеку, который продал акцию участнику, человеку, который продал акцию этому человеку, и так 8 раз. 
В результате человек, когда-то продавший всего 4 акции, начинает получать всевозрастающее количество денег, общая потенциальная сумма которых составляет более 1000000 рублей (при условии, что всем участникам на восемь колен вниз по пирамиде удалось реализовать свои акции). Уловка данной игры заключается в том, что в конце игры, когда количество потенциальных покупателей (в городе, стране, или даже мире) будет исчерпано, то люди, потратившие свои деньги на покупку акции за 900 рублей, не смогут никому продать ни одной акции. Именно они оплатят доходы других участников пирамиды. Данная деятельность представляет собой азартную игру, так как участник получает шанс приобрести деньги или лишиться их (подобно тому, как игрок в рулетку, делая ставку, получает шанс выиграть деньги или проиграть их), и относится к доходу в гуне невежества.
В товарно-денежных отношениях продавец предлагает в продажу товар, покупатель приносит деньги. Происходит обмен товара на деньги - покупатель и продавец меняются правами собственности. Так вот, сетевой маркетинг является синтезом двух вышеописанных понятий, то есть содержит в себе свойства как первого, так и второго. 
Система сетевого маркетинга занимается распространением какого-либо товара или услуги. Это – элемент торговли. Для этой цели система использует распространителей, приглашаемых для сотрудничества. 
Распространители сами являются потребителями продукта системы – как правило, именно приобретение продукта системы даёт возможность вступить в неё, став распространителем. Характерно, что одни распространители занимаются «вербовкой» других распространителей, причём эта структура обязательно не линейна, а пирамидальна. В зависимости от конкретной системы вновь «завербованному» распространителю надо найти как минимум двух новых, что способствует образованию пирамидальной структуры. 
Справедливости ради, заметим, что иногда это количество не оговаривается, однако, тот факт, что распространителю предлагается создать свою «сеть дистрибьюторов», подразумевает наличие более одного «вербуемого». При этом подразумевается, что распространитель будет иметь процент дохода с продаж «завербованных» им распространителей, а также тех распространителей, которых «завербуют» они, и так - на определённое количество колен по пирамидальной структуре. При «вербовке» распространитель красноречиво описывает перспективы создания собственной «сети», рассказывая, к примеру, что такой-то участник системы уже купил квартиру, а другой заработал 200000 долларов и начал собственный бизнес. 
Так вот, именно в обещании распространителя вновь «вербуемому» возможности создать свою «сеть дистрибьюторов» или же пригласить требуемое по стандарту системы количество распространителей (двое, четверо и т.п.) и заключается элемент финансовой пирамидальной игры. Из-за того, что число потенциальных потребителей продукта конечно, когда-нибудь вновь «завербованные» распространители уже не смогут создать свою «сеть дистрибьюторов» или же пригласить необходимое количество распространителей. 
Кроме того, участник системы сетевого маркетинга, организовавший свою сеть и получающий проценты с продаж всех участников своей сети на несколько колен вниз, не имеет возможности как-либо связать свои усилия со своим доходом. Это означает, что его сеть может оказаться удачной, разветвлённой, и он может заработать тысячи долларов, но может и не заработать ничего. Таким образом, его доход превращается в лотерею.
Таким образом, сетевой маркетинг содержит в себе элементы торговли и финансовой пирамидальной игры. Это, образно говоря, сам Кали, нарядившийся в одежды вайшьи.
6.4. Продажа и покупка акций на фондовой бирже
Изначальное предназначение фондовой биржи заключается в том, чтобы дать возможность владельцам предприятий привлечь свободные средства граждан на взаимовыгодных условиях. Продавая акции своего предприятия, владелец предприятия, с одной стороны, делает нового держателя акций совладельцем и принимает на себя обязательства делиться с ним прибылью предприятия пропорционально размеру его пакета акций, а с другой - привлекает в предприятие финансовые средства, которые могут быть использованы для увеличения оборотных средств, покупки оборудования и т.п. 
Брокер, или торговец акциями, выступает посредником между предприятием и инвестором и получает комиссионные за оказываемую услугу. Однако, на самом деле, доход человека, торгующего акциями, как правило, не менее чем на 70% складывается из разницы в цене покупки и продажи акций в различные дни на бирже. 
Известно, что есть брокеры, играющие на повышение (то есть скупающие акции предприятий в надежде, что они затем подорожают, с целью последующей их продажи), называемые быками, и брокеры, играющие на понижение (то есть продающие акции предприятий, надеющиеся на падение котировок и последующую скупку по низкой цене), называемые медведями. Стоит ли говорить, что курс акций – вещь практически не предсказуемая, зависящая от слухов, скандалов, заявлений в прессе, общих настроений рынка и множества других факторов. Результатом подобной непредсказуемости является то, что брокер, планирующий получить выгоду от той или иной операции на бирже, фактически получает шанс как увеличить свой доход, так и потерять деньги, подобно игроку в казино. 
Не случайно другим названием брокерской деятельности является «игра на бирже». Марку Твену принадлежит замечательное высказывание на эту тему: «Октябрь. Месяц, особенно опасный для игры на бирже. Среди других особо опасных месяцев я бы выделил сентябрь, ноябрь, декабрь, январь, февраль, март, апрель, май, июнь, июль и август». 
Важно также понимать, что доход, полученный чисто на курсовой разнице, не связан с оказанием ценной услуги и, следовательно, относится к гуне невежества. Как правило, доход брокера не находится в чистом невежестве и является смешанным, однако, присутствие дохода в гуне невежества делает эту профессию неприемлемой для вайшнава.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Харе Кришна, Ямуначарья прабху! Большое спасибо Вам за обстоятельный ответ. Тема важная. Есть еще вопросы.
Вот карми имеют широчайший выбор вакансий. Представим стал прихожанин иницииорованным. Круг вакансий резко сужается, согласны? Ведь даже просто вот те профессии, что вы описали выше- они уже вылетают. Более того -допустим торговля. Там если начать разбираться, очень многие продукты вообще не попадают под гуну благости. Пластик (а из него сейчас чуть ли не все) это нечистый товар. Даже овощи, фрукты с пестицидами (если уж разбираться до конца). Молочка вообще молчу. Она идет с коров, которые рано или поздно пойдут на убой, а иметь молоко с ферм преданных далеко не у всех есть возможность. Офисный планктон. Казалось бы - все замечательно, работай себе в офисе и горя не знай. Но если разбираться, там тоже выходит нелицеприятная картина. Либо эти компании связаны с активной добычей полезных ископаемых, нефти (крови Земли) и само собой сопуствующим загрязнением матушки Земли, либо с теми же продуктами питания, а там знаете не различают, там все в кучу - там и мясная продукция, и овощная. Не будет ведь офисный работник сидеть и обрабатывать заявки, где только овощи ,фрукты. Его просто уволят за такую щепетильность и избирательность. Я все это к чему. Если дотошно разбираться, практически невозможно найти более или менее чистую работу. Так или иначе она будет затрагивать, а порой стимулировать те товары и услуги, которые как раз таки в списке запретов по 4 рег.принципам. И вот представьте. Прихожанин это все видит, понимает. Ужасается, что если он хочет серьезно практиковать и став инициированным, ему будет очень некомфортно продолжать работать в таких местах, но если он останется прихожанином, то все нормуль т.к.его персоной мало кто интересуется, пришел на воскреску, ушел, немного чего то там послужил и свободен. Но инициированный это другое дело (хотя и тут не скрою бывает так, что энтузиазм идет несколько лет, а потом просто сгорает и по сути ничем от прихожанина уже и не отличается..таких тоже вижу но не осуждаю, это реально тяжелый груз на всю оставшуюся жизнь и далеко не каждый может его достойно нести  с молодости и до смерти в преклонном возрасте, когда вокруг столько соблазнов от Майи), он предполагает соблюдение высоких стандартов, служение, а не работу и в благости, а не других двух гунах. И вопрос такой- каким образом он найдет эту самую работу, которая была бы чистой? Где и как? Предполагается ли, что в конечном итоге он должен поселиться возле ятры и/или создавать свой чистый бизнес? Еще вопрос - если не обнаруживаешь в себе качеств бизнесмена и не умеешь обманывать, но бизнес хочется (хотя больше качества учителя), то стоит начинать дело или идти учителем и получать копейки? Спасибо!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Игорь Николаевич!

Мы следуем научному процессу Сознания Кришны. Мы не являемся сентименталистами. Это означает, что мы трезво оцениваем, что и в какой степени способствует и препятствует нашему духовному прогрессу.

Мы не отказываемся от молока, поскольку мы следуем наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады. Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Бхагавад-гите» 2.18, Лондон, 24.08.1973 «Если мы желаем развития духовности в обществе, надо занять разумных людей в управлении обществом, а для развития тонких тканей мозга нужны витамины, полученные из молока. Преданные поклоняются Господу Шри Кришне, обращаясь к Нему как к благожелателю брахманов и коров. Самый разумный класс людей называется сословием брахманов. Общество в духовном знании не продвинется вперед без брахманов, и ни один мозг не усвоит тонкие знания без тонких тканей. Чтобы развивались тонкие ткани нужно достаточное количество молока и блюд, приготовленных из молочных продуктов.»  Мы скорбим о судьбе коров, которые, как Вы пишите, рано или поздно пойдут на убой, но мы не можем отказаться от молока, поскольку это препятствовать нашему духовному прогрессу.

Что касается пластика… Различные виды пластмассы разлагаются от 50 до 500 лет. Мы знаем, что человеческие черепа также разлагаются также сотни лет, однако почему-то они не считаются чем-то загрязняющим природу. Видимо вопрос в том, чтобы не бросать пластик где попало, а не отказываться от его использования. В вопросах экологии есть много различных сомнительных утверждений. Например, электрический транспорт считается экологически чистым, поскольку у него нет загрязняющих выделений, однако при этом умалчивается, что производство аккумуляторов (де факто любых) является чрезвычайно вредным для окружающей среды.

Я просмотрел все фолио (полное собрание трудов, писем и записанных бесед) Шрилы Прабхупады касательно слова «нефть» («oil»). Я могу сказать, что Шрила Прабхупада весьма спокойно говорит об использовании нефти (есть около 10 бесед, где понимается эта тема). Например:

«Well, scientific advancement, all this nonsense you can say. Just like Iran. God has given the oil underneath the ground, you are so proud. But if God would not give you the oil, then you starve in the desert. Then talk of improvement, nonsense. You're dependent on the oil. That is given by God. By God's grace, you have got some stock of oil, and there is good demand of oil. Then you are proud of making advancement. You are depending on the oil. The oil is supplied by God. You're dependent. Where is your independence? When the oil is finished, then your all pride is finished.»

«Скажем, научный прогресс, можно сказать, что это все ерунда. Как, например, Иран. Бог дал подземные запасы нефти, вы очень гордитесь. Но если Бог не дал бы вам нефти, вы бы голодали в пустыне. Разговоры о прогрессе ерунда. Вы зависимы от нефти. Она дана вам Богом. По милости Бога у вас есть определенные запасы нефти, и существует хороший спрос на нефть. И вы горды своим прогрессом. Вы зависимы от нефти. Нефть дается Богом. Вы зависимы. Где ваша независимость? Когда закончится нефть вашей гордости придет конец.»

Лишь в одном месте в комментарии к Шримад Бхагаватам (2.7.1) мы можем найти осуждение добычи нефти:

«Планеты парят в воздухе, как невесомые шары, только при определенных условиях, и, если нарушить эти условия, они могут упасть в океан Гарбходака, занимающий половину вселенной. Другая ее половина представляет собой сферообразный купол, в котором находятся бесчисленные планетные системы. Парить в невесомости планетам позволяет их внутреннее устройство, и то, что в наше время демоны бурят землю, выкачивая из нее нефть, может пагубно отразиться на невесомости Земли. Нечто подобное уже случилось однажды по вине демонов во главе с Хиранйакшей (наживавшимся на золотой лихорадке [в оригинале: the great exploiter of the gold rush; дословно: величайший эксплуататор золотой лихорадки]): Земля, утратив невесомость, упала в океан Гарбходака.»

Насколько я могу судить, Шрила Прабхупада осуждает здесь расхитительскую коммерческую добычу нефти (подобную безоглядной расхитительской добыче золота Хираньякшей), но не сам факт ее добычи (добыча золота сама по себе была в Ведической цивилизации обычным делом). Если бы добыча нефти была бы столь же греховна, как, скажем, убийство коров, Шрила Прабхупада не пользовался бы автомобилем.

Если мы тушим бушующий пожар, то будет не слишком разумно сосредотачиваться на том, экологичен ли огнетушитель.

С одной стороны, мы, преданные, должны учитывать интересы других живых существ. Если мы будем нарушать законные права других личностей, то мы не сможем духовно прогрессировать. С другой стороны, экологические проблемы как феномен возникли не более 200 лет назад, с развитием материальной науки, поэтому мы не сможем обнаружить какие-либо ограничения, касающиеся экологии в дхарма-шастрах.

Я бы посоветовал использовать экологичные технологии по мере возможностей. Живя в городе, мы не сможем полностью избежать потребления товаров и услуг, задействующих неэкологичные технологии. Более того, если, скажем, для потребления исключительно экологичных продуктов Вам будет нужно работать в 2 раза больше (допустим, не 6 часов в день, а 12), то Вы, вероятно, попадете в низкие гуны за счет перегрузки. Мы должны смотреть, какой фактор в большей степени способствует нашему падению в низкие гуны и избегать подобного.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

